

HN: Please review http://domain-generator.us/ - jusob
http://domain-generator.us/

======
damovisa
Looks good - nice idea, but I had a couple of problems using it... I think
it's still a bit buggy:

1\. Doesn't seem to work in Chrome? I get no results no matter what I do. 2\.
Checking the checkbox next to "International" or "All country extensions"
should select all the checkboxes in that section IMO. It feels like it's not
doing anything. 3\. After playing for a bit in Firefox, it disabled the
individual and country extensions so I couldn't select them individually. 4\.
If my word doesn't match any valid domain, I get an error telling me I need to
select a country extension.

That said, if you can iron out the bugs, this could be useful :)

~~~
jusob
Update: you may want to refresh the page and try again. I fixed a Javascript
issue a few minutes after posting this thread. You may have the old JS in
cache (I've modified the URL to avoid any cache issue)

What version of Chrome and FF do you use?

1\. Not tested on Opera, Chrome or IE 7/6 yet

2\. In FF 3+ and IE 8, selecting a group (such as International or All country
extensions) selects all the individual extensions.

3\. Did you choose a restriction such as price of known registrar. Only in
this case extensions will be disabled (extensions that are more expensive than
your price, or that do not have a "known" registrar)

4\. Do you mean you added an extension in your word, like google.com? Could
you send em the exact words you tried? feedback@domain-generator.us. You
should be able to enter any word, and click on Search as long as you selected
at least 1 extension.

Thanks for testing!

~~~
damovisa
Ok, I've forced a refresh and here's an update :)

1\. No worries - Chrome is "5.0.342.2 dev", and FF is 3.5.8

2\. Yep, it's working for me in FF now. Still not in Chrome, btw.

3\. Yes, I did. That'd be it - my bad. Maybe something hinting that that's
why? As a suggestion, perhaps a number in parentheses in each tab? e.g.
"Restrictions (1)" if I've selected one restriction? Just an idea :)

4\. I can't reproduce this now! Maybe the JS update fixed it?

Happy to test! Like I said, nice idea :)

~~~
jusob
1\. It works with Safari and Chrome now.

2\. Thanks for the suggestions. I added the number of restrictions and
suggestions. The alert also suggest that some extensions are disabled because
of the restrictions.

------
jusob
This is a side projects I started a long time ago (my first JQuery project)
and never had time to finish.

Also it is far from being complete, I've decided to release it. Let me know
what you think of it, any bug or problem.

Thanks

BTW, I should mention my number one missing feature IMHO is a to do a sort on
the domain names found.

------
minsight
It's "Godaddy", and not "Godady".

~~~
jusob
Thanks, fixed

